# Any expats or single travellers in Venice right now?



## Eleanorm (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi I'm in Venice for at least a month (until mid-March) principally as a photographer covering the carnival. I'm here by myself and my Italian is limited. I would love to meet some expats so if anyone wants to meet up for a coffee or just shoot some photos please get in touch. Or if anyone knows of any expat groups can you let me know. 

Also, I'm staying in Mestre so if anyone can recommend affordable Italian tuition in Mestre, Padova or Venice that would be great too.

Thanks!


----------



## Eugenio Nanni (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Eleanorm,

there are many websites to be in touch with locals, how can we give you tips?


----------

